# Auto Finesse, E30 M3



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Been meaning to post this up for some time but not had a chance, this stunning example of an E30 M3 was brought to us to get that little extra from it before the summer months, in total i spent the best part of a week on this car..........................

Before :














































First job was to get the wheels off as cleaning the inners on these is near on impossible on the car, using G101 and various brushes to clean the wheels and a stronger mix of G101 for the wheel arches before claying and sealing each wheel with poorboys wheel sealant:




































































































The next stage was to clean and degrease the grubby areas such as door shuts, engine bay and under side skirts, again trusty old G101 and a bit of elbow grease dose a fine job :









































































Then on to cleaning the rest of the bodywork, good through rinse down and BH AutoFoam/PM3 mix applied, whilst left to dwell panel gaps and trim gaps where cleaned using detailing brushes before a rinse re foam and wash TBM with Dodo SP and a LW mit:


















































































Rinsed off and brought inside for the claying stage, Dodo Grey clay was used with Megs LT/AS AW mix as lube:














































So with the exterior and paint work as clean as can be, it was time to have a good look around the paint with the lamps (brinky Sun gun and a halogen) take PTG readings and get a feel for what im dealing with, the paint was health PTG reading wise and med/soft for correction:














































So weapon of choice, Rotary, Megs polishing pad and Menz IP (it is IP not power finish just a dodgy bottle for PB :lol Then 3M Ultrafina on a 3M pad to finish down :




























Takes this:










To this:



















This:










To This:




























Rear quarter:




























Roof:



















Boot:























































Door:





































Deep RDS on the bonnet needed a drop of FCP to shift :



















Indicators cleaned and dressed:





































Trim Cleaned and polished:









































































Wiper arms where a bit tatty and the owner asked if i could repaint them, so cleaned, keyed and painted in matt black:




























Wheels and tyres attended to with Megs all metal and WW, Endurance gloss and poor boys wheel sealant :




























One wheel had some bad staining on the lip, so a little extra elbow grease and autosol & WW used:




























Finished:










Exhaust:










Engine bay:










Door shuts:










Tool Kit:




























Interior:










LSP was Dodo SN three coat where applied in total:










And a final wipe down with red mist:










Then stand back and enjoy :thumb:













































































































So there you have it i hope you enjoyed the write up and the car, all your comments or questions on products and methods used are more than welcome.

All the best

James B


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

Awesome, absolutely LOVE E30 M3's! And that looking rather fantastic too!

Great work as usual


----------



## tdm (Feb 2, 2007)

some really great work there and the car looks awesome for it ! your workshop is looking good too.


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

beautiful car and a beautiful job!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

stunning - no other word for it:argie::thumb:


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

My, my. What a cracker of a car and finish. Nice one!


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Cracking job mate :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

superb 

glad to see you posting again, been quiet on here recently :lol:


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Would love to own that car
Great work


----------



## Offyourmarks (Jan 4, 2006)

nice work there jimbo - looks absolutely fantastic


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Great work, fantastic result :thumb:


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work James....


----------



## the_prophet (Apr 8, 2007)

dream car awesome work bet the owner was impressed!


----------



## geert dr (Jul 13, 2007)

I think i'm in love :thumb::thumb:

Awesome detailing :buffer: on an awesome car !!


----------



## Al Fresco (Mar 29, 2008)

Hope you don't mind James (you did invite questions) but I'm curious on your choice of tyre finish. The stuff you are using seems very shiny in the photos and I noticed from previous write ups that you have gone for a more matt/satin look?

On a seperate note, the finish looks cracking and as an owner of a red car I'm green with envy

Al Fresco


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, looks as good as new


----------



## ROB WOODHOUSE (Nov 13, 2005)

Very nice car and looking stunning after your hard work


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

What a beauty


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice attention to detail James on an iconic motor.:thumb:


----------



## Sveneng (Apr 20, 2008)

Really good attention to detail on an iconic car. I bet it was a really satisfying detail to carry out.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the comments guys :thumb:



Al Fresco said:


> Hope you don't mind James (you did invite questions) but I'm curious on your choice of tyre finish. The stuff you are using seems very shiny in the photos and I noticed from previous write ups that you have gone for a more matt/satin look?
> 
> On a seperate note, the finish looks cracking and as an owner of a red car I'm green with envy
> 
> Al Fresco


Depends what mood im in some times, i just use what suites the car im working on, Megs endurance gloss is not all that shiny, well not the way i use it any way, i put plenty on via foam app making sure it gets in all the groves, leave an hour or so then buff with a dry cloth, jobs a good un :thumb:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Excellent work on a truly stunning car :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Cracking job James :thumb:, don't see many around in 'that' sort of condition.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Top work as always James:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning mate

tom


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Mint!


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

Very nice 

Must be a real treat working on such car for so long.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

That is stunning!


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh my God.

I love that car!


----------



## Feens (Sep 18, 2007)

Beautiful car an evo if im not mistaken??? as an owner and lover of e30's thats just class, im off out to do my Red e30 as soon at the weather allows me, Great Work, 

just one question what did you use on the black door trim and window rubbers???


----------



## eurodub (Mar 24, 2009)

Outstanding job....:thumb:


----------



## charlie53 (Apr 14, 2009)

Fantastic job there, the car looks excellent :thumb: Where did you get the various brushes from, in particular the round ones? They look really useful.


----------



## CHRIS172CUP (Jan 24, 2007)

That actual car drives as well as it looks too, i can vouch.


----------



## jesters3 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Question..?*

On the front quarter you how many hits did it take to get that finish and did you only use the intensive polish? Thanks


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

jesters3 said:


> On the front quarter you how many hits did it take to get that finish and did you only use the intensive polish? Thanks


As it says in the post IP 3.02 used for correction and 3M ultrafina to finish with, it took 2-3 hits with IP to remove the defects, the deeper one on the bonnet a little more :thumb:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Fantastic! Also some mega rare seats in there too!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

cracking James - looks amazing afterwards :thumb:

what did you use to 'polish' the black trim and rubbers? They came up really well...


----------



## pajpower0 (Apr 14, 2009)

Fantastic job, used to have one of those but in white, about 7 yrs ago, wish i still had it!!


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Awesome work:thumb: great photo's and superb finish


----------



## pcc (Oct 11, 2006)

Fantastic work, bet the owner was happy.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

lovely! There is definitely alot to be said for widened/boxy rear wheel arches and panels. They should bring that look back.


----------



## green-blood (Aug 20, 2008)

cracking job

he even has the litlle platic thingy in the toolkit...noice


----------



## jesters3 (Mar 31, 2008)

james b said:


> As it says in the post IP 3.02 used for correction and 3M ultrafina to finish with, it took 2-3 hits with IP to remove the defects, the deeper one on the bonnet a little more :thumb:


Nice one thanks for that, never sure of how many hits it takes, I guess it is keep on going until you are happy and then add the finish. Thanks again:thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Lovely work, Jim... when I saw you'd removed the wipers and bits of trim I knew you were going for it on this one. Superb as ever.


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Absolutely cracking job, they are truly awesome cars :thumb:

My dad bought one of these brand new all those years back, a black one, I remember going with him to pick it up from the dealer.....


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Fantastic job as per usual!:buffer::thumb:


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

:doublesho stunning nice job


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Stunning!!!:argie: :argie:


----------



## kei169 (Feb 16, 2009)

Stunning, absolutely stunning!


----------



## mba (Jun 17, 2006)

Stunning work and great attention to detail!! :thumb::buffer:


----------



## m17uns (Apr 9, 2009)

absolutley stunnin buddy!
roughly how long does this process take as im thinking of getting my m5 replica done too????


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

one of the greatest cars ever made and i will own one soon hopefully.

Cracking wor James

Gav


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

Fantastic ... just fantastic :argie:


----------



## m17uns (Apr 9, 2009)

amazing work bud, how long roughly it took to do the whole car????


----------



## powelly (Aug 9, 2007)

I saw this car on saturday at the Ace cafe, truly outstanding work.


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

best BM ever made
Great job


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

james b said:


> Menz IP (it is IP not power finish just a dodgy bottle for PB  )


I've had a raft of e-mails about this; just to clarify, our last batch of RD3.02 was labelled as Power Finish, not Intensive Polish, but what was in the bottle was RD3.02 (confirmable by the label on the bottom of the bottle). Note that Menzerna have since decided to call both RD3.02 and 203S 'Power Finish', so in future we will be referring to them simply by their respective code names. Nice work as always James! :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

m17uns said:


> absolutley stunnin buddy!
> roughly how long does this process take as im thinking of getting my m5 replica done too????


Its a bit of a "how longs a bit of string thing" this job took 4 full days (8-up to 13 hours one day) totaling around 39 hours:doublesho its crazy when you add it all up how long it can take.



powelly said:


> I saw this car on saturday at the Ace cafe, truly outstanding work.


Thanks :thumb: im quite proud of my work and like to think i can happily stand by any car iv detailed and feel its as good as i could personally do, its nice to get comments from people who have actualy seen the car, as we can all make nice pics (altho i try to be as honest as i can with the pics.



WX51 TXR said:


> I've had a raft of e-mails about this; just to clarify, our last batch of RD3.02 was labelled as Power Finish, not Intensive Polish, but what was in the bottle was RD3.02 (confirmable by the label on the bottom of the bottle). Note that Menzerna have since decided to call both RD3.02 and 203S 'Power Finish', so in future we will be referring to them simply by their respective code names. Nice work as always James! :thumb:


Sorry if i caused you extra work mate


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Top work - amazing


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

great work, on a stunning car


----------



## p 5ary (Dec 9, 2006)

that looks fantastic, nice to see some of the tools used to achieve the results.


----------



## phillyctr (Apr 25, 2009)

truely stunning,amazing job.top top motor,must have one before i die.


----------



## DAVEE46M3 (Aug 23, 2008)

Great job James, makes me really wish that I had not got rid of my black E30 M3...bloody women!
I got my revenge though I divorced her!:thumb:


----------



## phillyctr (Apr 25, 2009)

DAVEE46M3 said:


> Great job James, makes me really wish that I had not got rid of my black E30 M3...bloody women!
> I got my revenge though I divorced her!:thumb:


my missies wants rid of my scooby,says its not a pracital car,jesus christ went to torquay with 2 kids and a bootful,cant get more pracital,i threatned divorce,soon shut her up.lol


----------



## parsco (May 3, 2009)

wow :argie:

simply stunning :doublesho


----------



## PK001 (May 8, 2008)

Stunning detail & awesome car :thumb:


----------



## evosport (Mar 27, 2008)

Great job


----------



## p 5ary (Dec 9, 2006)

can you tell me the product you used on the kidney grills please?


----------



## rfmatt (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow, amazing job on an all time classic!


----------



## Court M3 (Apr 5, 2009)

My absolute favorite car, of coure I'm biased.


----------



## Tantrum (Dec 14, 2008)

Stunning work, stunning car!


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

*thread revival*

That is cracking mate, a superb finish and about the only car that looks good with black wheels!


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Very nice there


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome car, awesome detail. Great job, what Chemical Guys Gel did you use?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Soul Hudson said:


> Awesome car, awesome detail. Great job, what Chemical Guys Gel did you use?


i'd be very suprised if they remember that on a detail from 3 years ago


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Soul Hudson said:


> Awesome car, awesome detail. Great job, what Chemical Guys Gel did you use?


Ah now your testing me, i think (and bare in mind this detail was done in 09) it was new look trim gel thats what the bottle looks like to me, and i used to use alot of it back in the day, good product, but the key is to properly clean the trim with an APC first. As always the finish is all in the prep :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie: been a long since seeing one of these awesome work thanks for posting :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Richard. (May 3, 2011)

I want it.

Awesome work.


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Gorgeous mate, I love the E30 M3. Looks fab in red. Really shines. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sac1974 (Jun 29, 2006)

Just look at detailing world for the first time in a few years and noticed my M3 was still getting attention.

Thanks for the nice comments on my car, really appreciated.

Will always recommend James work. A true enthusiast. 

If anyone needs any info on the car or E30 M3's in general please ask.

Regards

Steve


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

sac1974 said:


> Just look at detailing world for the first time in a few years and noticed my M3 was still getting attention.
> 
> Thanks for the nice comments on my car, really appreciated.
> 
> ...


Hey never knew you was on here Steve :thumb:

A nice car will always get attention and your E30 is a puka example.


----------



## Bowler (Jan 23, 2011)

That has to be one of my favourite posts, well done on a great job fantastic attention to detail.


----------



## CHRIS172CUP (Jan 24, 2007)

sac1974 said:


> Just look at detailing world for the first time in a few years and noticed my M3 was still getting attention.
> 
> Thanks for the nice comments on my car, really appreciated.
> 
> ...


Not seen you in ages Steve!!


----------



## sac1974 (Jun 29, 2006)

Hi Chirs, 

Been busy, send me a PM so i can reply.

Be good to catch up.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

what a beauty! i want one in my life  
i've already went looking to one, that looked almost the same like this one


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

nice job


----------



## FabrizioTDI (May 6, 2011)

Stunning


----------



## murat (Feb 13, 2010)

great work


----------

